# Looking for ammo or dies



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I was thinking I would put this out, and see what would happen, Looking for some ammo or dies to reload for a Marlin 30-444, This is a lever gun I have already made a lot of calls and checking the INTERNET, I even called Marlin, I have gotten difference story's from them depends on who I talk to. Thinking about changing the barrel to a 444 but would like to keep it as is if possible.Also thinking of making a chamber casting and see I could get a set of dies made. Don,t know the cost of that. Not such what would be the best way to go. If you happen to have something for this laying a round I would like to talk to you about it. Looking for my 2 cents jj


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

JUst a side note;; I called RCBS a com. set of dies for this would be from 300.00 to 400.00 jj


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Can't you cut the existing chamber to what you want?

Rick


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Haven't found any thing that I can recut it to, the guy at RCBS told me where to find some information on this cal. Good place to know { Shooters Forum.com) This round is base on a 444 case down to 30Cal. If the chamber was smaller I ,possible could find some thing to recut it to.. jj


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Oh, I didn't know it was a 30 cal bore, not much you can do there but rebarrel or find dies for it. A 444 necked down to 30 cal, WOW !!!!!!

Rick


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.bellmtcs.com/BellmTriad/308bellmdata.htm

why not go with the .308 Marlin if all you're looking for is a lever-action with a load pushing a 150 gr bullet around 2500-2600 fps ?


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

That may be something to look it, but I have to still make a casting of the chamber, so I will know what I am looking at In the size of the chamber.I will start checking on that, thanks that is why I put this out to get some new ideas, thanks again Looking for my 2 cents jj


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

You need to contact SSK industries. (740) 264-0176

What you probably have is a 309JDJ. 

It's, as you know, a 444 Marlin case necked down to 30 cal. It was designed to be shot out of TC contenders and encores. It fires 165 grain spitzer bullets at 2400 fps. out of a 15" barrel. Obviously you would have to reaload with either flat nosed bullets or Hornadys' flex tip bullet since you have a lever gun.


If you do have a 309JDJ then you can get brass from Midwayusa.com
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/245261/quality-cartridge-reloading-brass-309-jdj-box-of-20


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

That is one of the things the guy from RCS told me , that it may be a 3o9jdj, but he did not know where to get any ammo or brass to load for it so thinks for the information. jdj made a lot of difference things base off of the 444. I know If stayed at it some one would possiblely come up with some information thanks this is why I like this form still looking for my 2 cents jj


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Call ssk , the 309 has a 40 deg. shoulder and the 30-444 has ,a 20-25 deg. shoulder,they did not know where to get any thing on it, they would not recut chamber is what they said, the only option looks like is to have a die set com. made or try to get a 444 M barrel for it . still looking for my 2 cents jj


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

This thread has got my interest and after doing a little more research you can simply use .308 Winchester dies to load the .308 Bellm if this is, in fact, what your rifle is chambered for.

http://www.bellmtcs.com/BellmTriad/BellmTriad.htm


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

If I under stood the guy at ssk, He said that you could us the 308 die to bring the 444 case down so that it would fit in the chamber,and then fire form the case, could also do this to the 309 case and then use it. 309 case is about 40.00 per 20. I think I have found A soultion to this, I have found a 444 M barrel suppose to be new for about $75.00 will be ordering it to day. I have learn alot about some thing I have never mass with before. Will let you know how it comes out. JUst looking for my 2 cents jj


----------

